# Bay Area Reptiles Black and White tegus



## VenomVipe (Apr 15, 2009)

Ive seen there tegus and they look ok but what is the quaulity of the tegus? Does any one own one breed by them. Bobby, what is your opinion on them? I want to buy from varnyard but they have better prices. Honestly Bobby, are yours the best?


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 15, 2009)

I was not aware they bred tegus, I think the ad says CB Tegus; this means they are imports and not captive born and bred. They do not claim to have CBBs, so you are getting last years imports.

However, you ask do I think anyone in the US or anywhere else has the same quality of animals as mine, well no, not even close.

Bottom line is, you get what you pay for, a Kia is a car, but it is not a Mercedes, both are cars though.

So if you want a cheaper tegu, go for it, but expect to get just that, a cheaper tegu.


----------



## VenomVipe (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok thanks for clearing my head. If I decide to get a tegu, Im definitly getting one of yours.


----------



## Tegu Tank (Apr 15, 2009)

im glad somebody is telling it like it is Go Varnyard yay


----------



## The captain (Apr 15, 2009)

Bobby can my tegu be a porsche plz?


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 15, 2009)

Hahaha VERY well put Bobby, and very true.


----------



## Beazer (Apr 15, 2009)

Also, Bay Area is a not a good place to buy animals from. The guy shipped me a black whitelipped python... Telling me it had completely shed and was hydrated (especially important for white lips especially when shipping). The weather was a bit of a coin toss and he said itd be fine to ship and was saying he has lots of experience.... Well, the animal arrived dead and it smelled like it had been dead for a while (almost as if it died on his end) and it had lots of retained shed patches just like in the pic I saw that was taken 1 week before being shipped. 
When I went to call him I told him "The snake arrived dead" and he immediately yelled on the phone (in is really annoying voice btw lol) and said "Noooooo buddy I DID NOT ship you a dead snake! That snake was alive!" and i didnt accuse him of doing it. Though that was what I was thinking. So after arguing for about five mins hearing him claim he ships out thousands of reptiles a day, he said he will consider working something out when he gets back. 
Now, I dont know about you guys but I have shipped and received a lot of reptile shipments and the only time a snake ever smells bad when it dies is when its either already dead or the package got too hot half way through shipping. 
Soooooo, then he finds out the night time temps dropped 1 degree lower (eearly early morning) than his live arrival covers and played that out. Even though the temps were predicted to be a few degrees higher..... it sucks when the animal dies but it sucks even worse when you lose $250 on top of that. He had told me he had full confidence in his shipping so I pretty much felt confident in him shipping even at the low temps. We even discussed the package being held inside at the facility rather than shipping it to my house but instead he urged for shipping to my house. Also, I was there to sign for the package so the animal wasnt waiting on my doorstep. 
I understand sticking to your terms for live arrival..... But 1 degree under teh guarantee when the weather was predicted higher? And the way he handled it and on top of that, lying about the condition of the aniaml? So yeah, he's a douchebag lol. Ive read quite a few complaints on him as well. Lol, I just vented. I would suggest ordering B&W's from Bobby or Ben Seigel.


-Jon DeLong


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 15, 2009)

I would (and AM) go with Bobby. 


Beazer- THAT SUCKS MAN!!! Sorry to hear about that transaction. He will eventually get what he deserves though.


----------



## VenomVipe (Apr 15, 2009)

After hearing that story that has also turned me away from buying Mangrove Monitors from him. If I get a lizard this season it will be a CWD, mangrove monitor, or a Black and White from Bobby. I am fully prepared for all three but have to choose one. Any suggestions. Are the tegus and monitors hard to breed? Any people that have owned these animals, please tell me in your experience, which one was the most interesting, awesome or fun? This is a tough decision for me.LOL. Thanks alot for the opinions guys!

Jordan


P.S. Now that bay area is out of the question, what is a good place to buy a mangrove monitor?


----------



## Beasty (Apr 15, 2009)

I've had all 3. While CWD are cool and Mangroves are even cooler, I like tegus best. They are simply more personable. I'm also partial to the larger lizards. The mangrove I had was very smart but not so nice. She was beautiful but devious. If you were to get a B&W from Bobby I think you'd be happy. My opinion might possibly be biased but I have had a LOT of herps over the past 15 years + and tegus are my favorite.


----------



## VenomVipe (Apr 16, 2009)

OK thanks im pretty sure im gonna get a tegu now.


----------



## VenomVipe (Apr 16, 2009)

Wait. I just found a guy who is selling mangroves cheap and they look Awesome. They're babies and I'm considering them I just want to know if in your opinion the mangrove was the best monitor( besides ackies)? I guess im just set on monitors right now and want how aggresive was yours exactly? Did you ever try taming it down?


Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 16, 2009)

Mangroves do not get too tame lol. They don't like to be handled, and you will not find any monitors like this:

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9iPNGH7ao4&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Efreewebs%2Ecom%2Ftwoteals%2F&feature=player_embedded" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9iPNGH7 ... r_embedded</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Beasty (Apr 16, 2009)

If not for LONG fireplace gloves I bought she would have absolutely shredded my arm JUST holding on! I even clipped her nails and she sharpened them back up by the next day! She never bit me but I never gave her the opportunity either. She drew blood on the guy I got her from right when I asked him how her temperament was!! :-D I actually picked her up on a trade for my crazy biker buddy that wanted something mean and nasty for his 12' Burmese female since he had two.(other part of the trade was a Nile about 4'6") I wound up with Mrs. Vicious AND the Nile after a few weeks.
So, yeah, like I said, they're beautiful but not "nice".
In short: Get a tegu or get scars.
ALSO, usually in cheap herps, you get what you pay for.
My 2 cents.


----------



## VenomVipe (Apr 16, 2009)

You have completly turned me away from the monitor( for now lol). That was the only monitor I was in the position to get so now I'm pretty sure that im gonna get a tegu. Have you guys owned any green iguanas? How do they compare to tegus?


----------



## ierowe (Apr 16, 2009)

I have heard that Iguanas tend to be a little temperamental. I have done a lot of research on reptiles and was all over the board as to what I wanted. After hours of careful reading I came to the conclusion that I wanted a tegu. I have never owned a reptile before, so I "settled" for two bearded dragons. I love these guys even though they are "common". I continued researching and kept coming back around to the B&W Tegu. I think that if you want a large reptile and you keep reading about them on the internet you will find what reptile best suits you.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://tametegu.wordpress.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://tametegu.wordpress.com/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## VenomVipe (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok guys Im done with questions now and im dtermined to get a tegu. THanks for helping me decide.


----------



## Beasty (Apr 16, 2009)

I used to raise and breed green iguanas back in the early to mid 90s. They are temperamental. Cyclura are a far better choice in my opinion. Rock iguanas are much more intelligent but are also temperamental...and flighty up to a couple years old. After all the herps I have had I'd say Cyclura and tegus are my favorite by far. But if you're looking for a more sociable animal, tegu is most definitely the way to go in a large lizard.
All things considered, they all have their own personality but tegus that have been bred in captivity for generations are more likely to be a better pet lizard than anything else I have found. Hence, I have 4 tegus and one Cyclura I am now selling to get cash for housing the tegus as I have no mate for it but do for the tegus.


----------



## Azaleah (Apr 16, 2009)

Beasty said:


> Hence, I have 4 tegus and one Cyclura I am now selling to get cash for housing the tegus as I have no mate for it but do for the tegus.



How much are you selling the Cyclura for? XD (sorry, totally off topic)


----------



## VenomVipe (Apr 17, 2009)

Just for the heck of it can you post pictures the rock and your tegus please?


----------



## Beasty (Apr 17, 2009)

Grand Cayman Blue hybrid: $400 18 months old-interested breeder in WI







Extreme male:





Extreme Female:





Extreme pair this month:





Blue female:
Before...




Present...





Hybrid 75% blue x 25% red tegu..believed to be male









AND my Ackies for good measure:




8)


----------



## VenomVipe (Apr 17, 2009)

Awesome man! Really cool, thanks.


----------



## Leonidas21 (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow great pics


----------



## Azaleah (Apr 17, 2009)

Ah wow that is a beautiful Grand Cayman Blue Hybrid. I believe that's a male. Here is my female



. She's a beauty.

Edit:: I just realized she looks oddly thin in the picture. But rest assured, she's very healthy and plump. Must be the camera angle or something.


----------

